
Show HN: The Task Switch – time tracking gadget - wdfx
https://doug.pacifico-hammond.co.uk/software/hardware/2018/06/24/the-task-switch.html
======
Tirpox
I've built a similar thing only in VIM. At work I'm spending most of my time
in there, so it made sense to make something without any context switching
(Toggl or Jira).

BTW, great work, really like the finished product!

------
wdfx
I have built a little box of buttons which I can use to record the time I
spend on each activity at work. Mostly just for my own amusement. I’ve open
sourced the entire concept, software and physical designs.

